# what do you suppose a deer testicle taste like?



## boomchakabowwow (Nov 8, 2016)

i'm going deer hunting in a few days. private ranch, we will be the sole three knuckleheads running around on a mega ranch. owner is older now and only shoots a meat buck every once in a while. he said, nobody has hunted in years. i have high hopes. high enough to try with my archery stuff. bringing a long rifle as backup. i kinda committed to eating as much as i can off the animals. i have families requesting the liver and kidneys. i'll pack out the tongue even.

i joked with my brother that i was gonna clean the nuts and pan fry them over fire. he recoiled. so did my buddy.

any food parallels? i heard it described as "smokey tasting octopus".


----------



## DamageInc (Nov 8, 2016)

If you've ever had lamb testicles they're pretty similar, if just a bit more sizable.


----------



## ThEoRy (Nov 8, 2016)

Pound them thin, bread them and fry them ala millanaise. Jk I wouldn't know but I hear a rumor that was done for a staff meal once.


----------



## daveb (Nov 8, 2016)

I've had them but told after the fact. Not good, not bad.


----------



## boomchakabowwow (Nov 8, 2016)

ThEoRy said:


> Pound them thin, bread them and fry them ala millanaise. Jk I wouldn't know but I hear a rumor that was done for a staff meal once.



hahah..i dont think i could pound on one..

i've never eaten any testicle. but i'm calling this go-time.


----------



## boomchakabowwow (Nov 8, 2016)

Steven Rinella is my favorite hunter/writer/story-teller.

he said a deer nut is his favorite bit. he just braises them in butter.


----------



## daveb (Nov 8, 2016)

Beer nuts. He said beer nuts.


----------



## WildBoar (Nov 8, 2016)

daveb said:


> Beer nuts. He said beer nuts.


:groucho:


----------



## bkultra (Nov 8, 2016)

I'd be afraid of getting kicked in the head.


----------



## WildBoar (Nov 8, 2016)

I will admit that when I read the title of this thread I wondered if he needed to go to the deer to get a personal loan because he was in a tough spot financially...


:biggrin:


----------



## milkbaby (Nov 8, 2016)

I don't know but reckon it takes balls to find out! :biggrin:


----------



## mc2442 (Nov 8, 2016)

ThEoRy said:


> Pound them thin, bread them and fry them ala millanaise. Jk I wouldn't know but I hear a rumor that was done for a staff meal once.



What is more disturbing, the title of the thread or pounding them thin?


----------



## jessf (Nov 8, 2016)

Nutty aftertaste.


----------



## fujiyama (Nov 8, 2016)

[video]https://youtu.be/fz3P0zDh6wc[/video]


----------



## boomchakabowwow (Nov 8, 2016)

hahha..funny stuff folks

i am however surprised there are so few people here that have tried them.


----------



## boomchakabowwow (Nov 18, 2016)

REPORT!

first it is damn uncomfortable how easy they are to remove. yikes.

i skinned the membrane, dusted them in flour and cooked them in some olive oil and butter. they taste like a cooked oyster. but rich. really rich. not sure if i am a fan.


----------



## boomchakabowwow (Nov 18, 2016)

and pounding them thin is damn impossible. they are almost gelatin like..they would explode.


----------



## daveb (Nov 18, 2016)

boomchakabowwow said:


> and pounding them thin is damn impossible. they are almost gelatin like..they would explode.



Same thing happens if you rub them to long.


----------

